# Blue Buffalo



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've heard that a lot of dogs get sick , but my two shih tuzs ate it for years and both looked great until they were 16 years old. I don't know why some dogs can't eat it.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

I believe blue buffalo is owned by a different company now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not sure if it is the ownership change and maybe a formulation change???? Or if my tiny guys just couldn't eat the high protein content. Either way it is nice to hear a company stand behind their product. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! I'm impressed they paid your vet bills! That's neat!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i used to feed blue buffalo wilderness to my dogs but then mud bay opened near me and i wanted to suport a great small business so i switched to TOTW since they did not carry BB there. also i recently heard they source there vitamins from Asia so i will no longer use BB anyways.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe yours was part of this recall

Blue Buffalo Company Recalls Select Dog Foods | petMD


----------



## Boo_the_spoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Good food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's a good food.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine have been on BBW for a while now and they have done fine. It's good to know that they are a trustworthy company though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed blue wilderness, kibble and canned. They are really well adjusted on it, and I believe it's a good food, my babies seem very healthy to me! And vets compliment them. I think they have great hair, teeth, muscles, breath...

I'm a satisfied customer. 
Glad to hear they care about their customers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Their reps are friendly as well. Never pushing to buy their food, and the rep woman always brings us donuts and bagels on the weekends


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that they stand behind their food! How fantastic that they paid the vet bills too! Great!

I had Bingo on a mix of Taste of the wild and Whole Earth Farms. He had A LOT of BM's and half of them were very loose. When we got Polly, I put her straight on B.B. and she's done wonderfully. She only has 3-4 BM's a day (she's 9 weeks) and they're much firmer and smaller then Bingo's were. She may have done well on the mix of other foods but I didn't want to take the chance. B.B. is more expensive but luckily Polly is smaller and hopefully won't eat as much.


----------

